# SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?



## sommerkind (13 März 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Website singleoffice24.com. Leider habe ich mich dort in etwas verwickeln lassen. Auf den Link kam ich durch eine Nachricht in newintown von einem User.

Es funktioniert, indem man einem Profilteilnehmer in diesem Forum - man gibt seine Handynr. an - eine Nachricht per SMS schickt. Man bekommt dann per Handy einen Code. So kann man mit dem Teilnehmer Kontakt aufnehmen. Die erste SMS ist kostenlos. Alle folgenden - natürlich antwortet der andere - kosten stolze 1,99 €. Email-Adressen bzw. Handynr. sind angeblich verschlüsselt, so dass diese nicht übermittelt werden können.

Mittlerweile bin ich stark der Meinung, dass dahinter letztendlich Betrug steckt. Abzocke ist es bei den Preisen allemale.

Wenn jemand mit Sms Chat bzw. mit dieser Wesbiste Erfahrung hat, freue ich mich über eine Nachricht.

sommerkind


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Chat setzt der Anbieter auch Betreuer/innen ein, die unter mehreren Identitäten Dialoge führen können. Im System sind diese nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet. Ein Dialogpartner kann also ein/e Betreuer/in sein, der sich unter einer anderen Identität im System befinden kann.


...


----------



## Teleton (14 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

LG München hat dazu eine Meinung
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030288.htm

hier nochmal aus wettbewerbsrechtlicher Sicht
http://www.mehrwertdiensteundrecht.de/lg-muenchen-flirt-premium-sms-33-O-8728-05.html


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Sommerkind,

ich glaube, ich bin auf die selbe Mitteilung in Newintown reingefallen, wie du. Auch ich hatte nach 2 SMS den Eindruck, es handelt sich um Betrug bzw. Abzocke. Ich hoffe, du hast nicht zu viel Geld in den SMS-Chat investiert.

Schöne Grüße von einer Leidensgenossin


----------



## sommerkind (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo!

Schön, dass Du Dich meldest!

Die Anzeige von newintown hat meine Freundin bekommen (ein Jens!). Ich bin leider ziemlich darauf reingefallen und es waren ein paar Euro mehr!

Gruß sommerkind


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Sommerkind,

bei mir war es der gleiche Jens. Ich habe vergangene Nacht noch eine Mitteilung an newintown geschickt, dass sie diesem User das Handwerk legen sollen. Hoffentlich sind nicht noch mehr auf ihn herein gefallen. Leider sieht der Typ auf dem Foto gut aus, und dann macht frau halt sowas...

Schöne Grüße
Lena


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



> ... dass sie diesem User das Handwerk legen sollen.



Das kann sowohl ein User als auch ein "Betreuer" sein.
Dem Betreuer werden sie das Handwerk bestimmt nicht legen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Dem User nicht! 

Ich weiß nicht wie es rein rechtlich ist, dennoch werde ich mir Infos dazu einholen. Letztendlich - und das war mein Fehler - hat diese Dame als Auftraggeberin in den AGB`s darauf hingewiesen, dass Betreuer eingesetzt werden,  die eine andere Indetität haben als im Profil. Ich habe mit dieser Auftraggeberin Email Kontakt gehabt und sie vor einige Fragen gestellt. Was hinzu kommt ist, dass in auf dieser Website "nur! 28 Männer eingetagen sind. Meiner Meinugn nach recht wenige, doch dass ist letzendlich meine persönliche Sicht. Wie das Recht es sieht, weiß ich nicht!

sommerkind


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Leider sieht der Typ auf dem Foto gut aus, und dann macht frau halt sowas...


Allein für dieses offene Bekenntnis verdienst Du schon jede mögliche Unterstützung. So was wird von Frauen sonst oft als  typisch männlich dargestellt - statt es geschlechtsneutral als "typisch menschlich" zu sehen. 


PS: Der sieht gut aus? Hmm. 
http://***24.com/anz/00000191204902374349.html



> Single, 40 Jahre, sportlich, das Übliche könnte man fast sagen


 Eben nicht. Ich finde es eher unüblich, dass ein braun gebrannter sportlicher 40-jähriger eine Flirtbörse zum Kontakte suchen braucht - aber vielleicht bin ich da zu rational. Wie alle Männer *lol*


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



> ... dass Betreuer eingesetzt werden, die eine andere Indetität haben als im Profil. Ich habe mit dieser Auftraggeberin Email Kontakt gehabt und sie vor einige Fragen gestellt.


Glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, dass die schreibt " ich bin Jens " ???????????????????????
Ihr werdet von A bis Z be[...] .


----------



## sommerkind (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, dass die schreibt " ich bin Jens " ???????????????????????
> Ihr werdet von A bis Z be[...] .



Die Auftraggeberin ist die Dame, die unter Impressum steht - und die mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sogenannte Call-Agenten einsetzt, die diese Sms per PC verfassen und dann an die Teilnehmer weiterleiten. Und "Jens" kann auch "Heidi" sein.... 

Und besch... tut sie allemal... 

sommerkind


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Diese Seite ist 100% Abzocke!! Es ist ein Standard Kontaktmarkt der Firma Ecross. Ecross stellt die ganze Infrastruktur ( Kontaktmarkt, Abrechnung, und auf Wunsch die CC- Agenten ) die dann die Smsen beantworten...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Das ist ja hochinteressant! Ich (ein Mann) habe die Tage eine NIT-Mail von "himmlisch" (einer Frau)  bekommen. Auch mit einem Hinweis auf die Seite von singleoffice. Die Frau sieht auch wirklich gut aus, was mich schon wieder skeptisch gemacht hat...
Aber wenn ich mir diesen Blog hier durchlese, bin ich wieder froh, dass es google gibt...


----------



## sommerkind (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist ja hochinteressant! Ich (ein Mann) habe die Tage eine NIT-Mail von "himmlisch" (einer Frau)  bekommen. Auch mit einem Hinweis auf die Seite von singleoffice. Die Frau sieht auch wirklich gut aus, was mich schon wieder skeptisch gemacht hat...
> Aber wenn ich mir diesen Blog hier durchlese, bin ich wieder froh, dass es google gibt...



Über Newintown hat sich auch dieser "gutaussehende" Mann  mit Verweis auf den Link von singleoffice gemeldet. Nur ja nicht melden! Ich habe mich leider davon verblenden lassen!

Danke auch für die anderen vielen Hinweise!

sommerkind


----------



## sommerkind (15 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung darüber, ob dieser SMS Chat wettbewerbswidrig ist, wenn in den AGB`s steht:

"Der Teilnehmer des Dienstes erkennt auch an, dass sich im System Männer als FRauen und Frauen als Männer ausgeben können. Weiter erkennt der Teilnehmer an, dass alle Teilnehmer unter mehreren Identitäten das System nutzen können. 

In diesem Chat setzt der Anbieter auch Betreuer/innen ein, die unter mehreren Identitäten Dialoge führen können. Im System sind diese nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet. Ein Dialogpartner kann also ein/e Betreuer/in sein, der sich unter einer anderen Indentität im System befinden kann."


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo zusammen,

das darf doch nicht wahr sein! Ich bin auch diesem Jens auf den Leim gegangen, zumal er mir auch täglich schreibt! Hab sogar ein Treffen für Samstag mit ihm verabredet, also ist das auch nur Verarsche oder was?
Zuletzt hatte ich schon so ein schlechtes Gefühl, ich fragte mich, wieso ein so gut aussehender Mann es nötig hat, einem praktisch hinterherzusimsen!

So habe ich jetzt wieder dazu gelernt, er hatte mich ebenfalls über new-in-town angeschrieben! So eine Abzocke, das fasse ich gar nicht!

Ich hoffe nur, dass andere Mädels vorher nachforschen, was es mit dieser Seite auf sich hat!

Eine Frage habe ich noch, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass ER an diesem Treffpunkt gar nicht sein wird, soll ich überhaupt hingehen?

Viele Grüße
Biggi


----------



## sommerkind (17 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Biggi, 

ich habe in Newintown auf der Pinnwand eine Nachricht geschrieben, um weitere Leute davor zu warnen!

Ich denke mal, dass das Treffen gar nicht stattfinden wird. Mit großer Sicherheit gibt es gar keinen Jens! Dahinter kann sich jemand anders verbergen, das glaube ich mittlerweile, der für diese Fr. [ edit]  im Impressum arbeitet. Ich hatte mit dieser Dame Email Kontakt und habe ihr geschrieben, dass Sie umgehend die Sms an mich unterlassen soll, andernfalls werde ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten. Das hat sie auch sofort getan!  Vor allem habe ich sie mit einigen Fragen konfrontiert, wo sie sich sehr seltsam heraus geredet hat. Ihre Adresse erscheint auch nicht im öffentlichen Telefonbuch! Die Sms sind stilistisch immer wieder anders geschrieben worden. D. h. das mehrere Personen das Chatprotkoll zur Hand haben können umso den entsprechenden Leuten zu antworten. Es ist auch sehr merkwürdig, dass er nur Bekannte sucht, einen aber tändig mit Sms bombadiert. Wann bekommst Du denn die SMS? Morgens? So war es bei mir! Er wollte sich mit mir am 30.3. treffen, weil er "erst dann nach Muc zieht". Vergiß es! Es ist Betrug! Ich bin leider zu lange auf ihn eingegangen und habe somit ne Stange Geld verloren. Ich werde mir jedoch eine Rechtsberatung einholen, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass ich viel erreiche, weil ich die AGB`s akzeptiert habe.

Viele Grüße

sommerkind


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Diese Bande ist auch im Rhein-Main-Gebiet aktiv (Wiesbaden, Darmstadt). Auch hier haben wir über new-in-town von einem Jens (Profilname ich-bin-es) diese komische Mail mit den vielen Rechtschreibfehlern und dem Verweis auf die Seite single24.com bekommen.
Dieser Jens wollte demnächst hier ins Stadtrandgebiet umziehen....

Fazit: Es wird wohl keiner attraktiver Mann zum ausgemachten Date erscheinen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Sommerkind,

die Person hat mir immer zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten geschrieben selbst am Sonntag! Und hätte nicht alles so echt geklungen, dann wäre ich vermutlich auch niemals darauf hereingefallen!

Wann ist dir das Ganz denn merkwürdig vorgekommen? Ich hab übrigens auch mal Kontakt zu der "Dame" aufgenommen und sie aufgefordert, sämtliche SMS zu mir einzustellen, da ich ansonsten rechtliche Schritte gegen sie einleiten werde. Bisher ist auch nichts mehr gekommen!

Ich gehe aber morgen noch zur Verbraucherzentrale!

LG
Biggi


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Biggi, 

auch ich gehe nächste Woche zur Verbraucherzentrale. Dann sind wir schon zwei! Ich hoffe, dass ich etwas erreiche bzw. wir etwas erreichen. Komisch ist es mir vor gekommen, nachdem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich hier nicht bis Ende März pro Sms 1,99 € ausgeben kann (dann bin ich arm!). Er zog ja angeblich erst Ende März nach München. Er schrieb dann für den Tag nicht mehr, aber am nächsten Tag vormittags immer um die selbe Zeit! Nachdem ich ihm schrieb, wann er denn genau nach München zieht und dass ich ihm auch gerne einen Brief schreiben kann, nur dass ich dann eine Adresse brauche, blieb eine Antwort aus. Dann habe ich angefangen zu recherchieren.

lg sommerkind


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Sommerkind,

ja, da hätte ich eigentlich auch stutzig werden müssen. So ähnlich war es bei mir auch, ich hatte gesimst, dass ich es mir bis zu unserem Treffen nicht erlauben kann, tagtäglich zu simsen. Da wurde "ER" ziemlich ungehalten und meinte so blöd von wegen, wir haben erst wenig mit einander gesimst und da bist du jetzt schon am Existenzminimum? Eigentlich hätte ich da gleich das Ganze beenden sollen. Aber irgendwie fühlt man sich dann getroffen und macht doch weiter! Eins ist allerdings klar, nochmal passiert mir so etwas nicht!

Es wäre echt riesig nett von dir wenn du mir berichten würdest, was bei dir bei der Verbraucherzentrale herausgekommen ist. Ich schreibe dir von meinem Besuch auch nochmal! 

Lieben Gruß
Biggi


----------



## sommerkind (18 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Biggi, 

ich melde mich auf alle Fälle nochmal bei Dir was es ergeben hat! 

Bei mir sind sie/er - weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie ich es betiteln soll - nicht ungehalten geworden, im Gegenteil, eher veständlich. Hat aber nicht dazu geführt, dass die Sms aufgehört haben. Waren bei mir immer vormittags so ein paar. Ich habe mir schon gedacht, ob der Typ nicht mal arbeitet. Der schrieb immer um die ähnliche Zeit am Vormittag und eine Antwort kam prompt nach zwei Minuten. 

Eine Schweinerei ist vor allem, dass newintown als Freizeitforum für so etwas mißbraucht wird. Nun, wer würde sonst auf diese komische Website mit den "vielen" Anzeigen gelangen?! 

Ich hoffe, Du hast nicht allzu viel Geld verloren!

Vielleicht erreichen wir ja was; ich wünsche es uns und freue mich von Dir zu lesen!

lg sommerkind


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,

man bin ich froh das ich hier auf die Seite gelandet bin. Wollte diesem "Jens" auch schon schreiben - habe es aber zeitlich "zum Glück" noch nicht geschafft. Werde dies auch ganz bestimmt jetzt nicht mehr machen.

Das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein....

Grüße
Nicole


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hi ihr Alle

Wollte mich noch in dem Club der Idiotinnen anschließen... es war mir "eigentlich" gleich komisch vor gekommen, dass der Mister Jens in der Mail schrieb, dass er in den Umkreis von Wiesbaden zieht und bei der ersten SMS dann plötzlich in Würzburg wohnte. War ganz witzig die Schreiberei, aber er/sie hat sich immer davor gedrückt mir seine Nummer zu geben. Wir haben bis nach Mitternacht gesimst und morgens um 9 kam schon wieder seine Erste. Dumm wie die sind haben die mir am gleichen Morgen noch unter zwei verschiedenen Usern in NIT die gleiche Mail geschrieben. Als ich noch eine SMS investierte, um zu schreiben, dass er sich verp... soll... kamen danach noch ca. 5 SMS "was denn mit mir plötzlich los sei"... ich schrieb eine Mail an die Schnegge und habe mit meinem Anwalt gedroht und "oh Wunder"... seither habe ich wieder meinen Frieden 
Ich habe seither mein Guthaben auf der PrePaid Karte gecheckt, aber es hat sich nichts verändert. Nun schau ich noch bei meinem Vertragshandy, ob die mir ein Abo reingewürgt haben. Sonst muss doch noch mein Anwalt schauen.
Ansonsten hake ich es als Lebenserfahrung ab. Für mich ganz sicher... ich zahle nie mehr mehr als 19 ct. für eine SMS an einen Typen *ggg*

Schönen Abend
nikita777 (NIT)


----------



## sommerkind (20 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi ihr Alle
> und morgens um 9 kam schon wieder seine Erste. Dumm wie die sind haben die mir am gleichen Morgen noch unter zwei verschiedenen Usern in NIT die gleiche Mail geschrieben.
> Ich habe seither mein Guthaben auf der PrePaid Karte gecheckt, aber es hat sich nichts verändert.



Hallo Nikita, 

ich selbst bekam auch immer morgens eine Nachricht, so in etwas "ich hoffe eine angenehme Nacht gehabt zu haben"... bei meinem Guthaben auf der Prepaid Karte wurde dieses fleißig abgebucht... insofern abziehen tun sie dir das allemale. Das sie NIT dafür benutzen ist eine Schw....!

Alles Gute 

sommerkind


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

hallo

Man wird in den AGB´s darauf hingewiesen, man hat also kein Anspruch auf geld zurück usw  sowas steht da eindeutig drin. Ist blöd ist aber so


----------



## Anonymus (24 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Es soll auch AGB-Klauseln geben, die unlauter und deswegen ungültig sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Naja wenn drin steht in der AGB das jede sms 1,99€ kosten ist es doch klar ich habe dummerweise auch mal an sowas geschrieben und da bekam ich nach der ersten sms die ich geschickt hatte eine Nachricht wo drin stand das  ab sofort jede weitere sms 1,99€ kostet und in der AGB stand auch das es Frauen als auch Männer sein können unter anderer Indentität.
Mein Anwalt sagte dagegen kann man nix unternehmen weil die deutlich darauf hinweisen in den AGB´s und es auch in dieser welcome sms steht .
Ich kenne es ja von mir   diese AGB´s klicke ich einfach an und weiter gehts  aber daraus habe ich gelernt und  lese die mir in Zukunft immer durch, denn ein Schadensersatz bekommst du definitiv nicht wenn in den AGB´s darauf hingewiesen haben was der schei..... kostet.


----------



## Teleton (25 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt sagte dagegen kann man nix unternehmen weil die deutlich darauf hinweisen in den AGB´s und es auch in dieser welcome sms steht .


Kannte Dein Anwalt denn die beiden oben genannten Urteile?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=227923#post227923
Hat er mit Premium-SMS überhaupt schon mal zu tun gehabt?
Ausserdem deutlicher Hinweis und "in den AGB" passt m.E. nicht so ganz zusammen.
Was genau steht in der "Welcome-SMS", kannst Du mir den Text mal mitteilen?


> ...denn ein Schadensersatz bekommst du definitiv nicht wenn in den AGB´s darauf hingewiesen haben was der schei..... kostet.


Sorry in dieser Pauschalität ist das definitiv Unsinn. Was wie in AGB geregelt werden kann steht in den §§305 ff BGB


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Ein Jens, 40, Polizist? befürchte, dass ich auch gerade drauf reingefallen bin. schreibt mir schon seit mehreren Tagen recht nette SMSe und will mich morgen treffen??!?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Bei freenetsingles wird das Profil sofort gelöscht, wenn man es als "Fake" meldet.


----------



## Teleton (26 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> IIch hab dann gleich bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen, die können aber nichts machen.


Die armen Handybetreiber wollen uns weismachen sie würden von gemeinen Verträgen gezwungen das Geld für solche Firmen einzuziehen und abzüglich des eigenen Beuteanteils weiterzuleiten. Für Einwendungen sind sie dann aber leider nicht zuständig §404 BGB gilt anscheinend nicht im Mobilfunkbereich.


> Die Fa. Mintnet konnte mir zumindestens insoweit helfen, das sie meine Handynummer für ankommende SMS dieser Nr. 72777 gesperrt hat und auch ich kann keine SMS mehr an diese Premiumnummer verschicken.


Das ist ja echt nett, dass sie Dir helfen zukünftig nicht mehr von den Leuten behelligt zu werden denen sie selbst die Nummern/Keywords vermietet haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Bin auch bei freenetsingles.
Profil sperren: 
auf "Profil" des Fakes gehen, und dann "Profil melden". Wird dann gesperrt.



> "Hallo, ich möchte mich eben vorstellen da ich dein profil recht
> ansprechend finde.Ich heiße Karl bin 57 jahre alt,gebürtig aus siegen
> wo ich aber nicht mehr lebe,ich bin jetzt schon seit längerem
> alleine.um dieses zu ändern dachte ich mir,das ich mich mal hier im
> ...



*Locken auf andere Seite = Fake !!!!!*


----------



## sommerkind (27 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch an die Firma, die sich hinter der Flirt-jungle-Seite befindet eine Email geschickt, mit dem Hinweis, sie sollen sofort mein Profil löschen und mir keine SMS mehr schicken, sonst würde ich Anzeige erstatten.
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _


Hallo!

Ich werde kommenden Montag zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen und hoffe etwas erreichen zu können. Dann kann ich erst mehr sagen (hoffe es zumindest). Bei mir waren es lockere 80 € - man kann Blödheit sagen -, es kann nur leider jedem passieren!

Gruß

sommerkind


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo!
Mir hat Jan47 auch einen netten Text bei freenet geschrieben, mit dem Hinweis das er sein Profil wieder löschen werde. Er sei aber bei flirt-jungle zu finden (mit Bild)!!! 
Die 1,99 pro SMS laut AGB haben mich dann aber doch abgeschreckt mich dort anzumelden. Wenn ich das hier alles von euch so lese bin ich echt froh, dass ich meine Finger davon gelassen habe.......


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Betrifft #36

Profil bei freenetsingles *gelöscht*!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo 
was hast du gemacht das du keine SMS mehr bekommst und haben die auch die Eingegangenen SMS abgezogen das wird ja richtig teuer man. Antwort bitte würde mich interessieren hätte mich bei nah auch bei dem gemeldet zum glück habe ich das hier gelesen
Danke



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Angeschmierten,
> 
> leider muss auch ich mich hier einreihen. Habe mich auf der Seite von Freenetsingle.de angemeldet und wurde dort von einem Jan angeschrieben, mit einem superlieben Text und dem Hinweis, das er sich auf der Seite wohl wieder abmelden würde, aber er wäre bei Flirt-jungle.de unter dem Nickname Jan47 zu finden und da auch mit Foto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



> Antwort bitte würde mich interessieren hätte mich bei nah auch bei dem gemeldet


Da du dich dort nicht gemeldet hast kommen auch keine Kosten auf dich zu und brauchst du auch nichts machen, damit das aufhört.

Oder möchtest du unbedingt weiter ohne nachzudenken flirten, chatten ... ???


----------



## jutta.horn1 (30 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-flirt-single.de - Betrug oder nicht?*

Ich bin auch so eine Blöde. Habe 80, für SMS ausgegeben, bei meiner Tochter hätte gesagt wie kann man so etwas blos machen. Mal gucken ob der Typ Morgen da ist. Die Handynummer die wir uns geschickt haben waren auch immer weggemacht. Dann habe ich an den Typ geschrieben das ich im Telefonbuch für mein Festnetzanschluß stehe unter......... Dann hat mich ein Mann angerufen, habe ich mich mit Hinternamen gemeldet, hat er meinen Vornamen gesagt und ich mit ja geantwortet, dann hat er aufgelegt.Na ja wieder was dazu gelernt. Hoffe da kommt nichts mehr. Hätte ich das blos alles vorher gelesen von Euch. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



			
				 Beliebige Flirt-AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Jegliche Handynummer (Telefonnummer / eMail-Adresse), welche Sie in einer Ihrer SMS angeben, wird vom System automatisch unkenntlich gemacht.


"weggemacht" vom System. Sonst verdient man ja nix.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,
ich kann mich voll und ganz anschließen. Habe auch über freenet eine E-Mail bekommen. Der Typ, in dem Fall Sachsa32, schrieb auch, dass er nur kurz angemeldet sei und ich könnte mir über flirt-jungle sein Foto anschauen und ihm eine sms schicken. Hab ich auch gemacht, aber nur einmal, da mir das sehr merkwürdig vor kam. Weiß jemand, ob man für die erste sms, wirklich keine Gebühren zahlt? Und die sms, die von ihm prompt kam, zahle ich bei der irgendwas? Und bin ich da jetzt irgendwie Mitglied geworden? Ich konnte jedenfalls nichts finden und die haben auch keinerlei Daten, außer Handynummer, von mir. Werde mich gleich morgen an die Firma Mintnet wenden. Habe jetzt richtig angst bekommen nachdem was ich gelesen habe. Hätte ich doch bloß gleich auf das komische Gefühl geachtet. Wäre lieb, wenn jemand mir die drei Fragen beantworten könnte!

Ich kann nur sagen, Hände weg von so was!

Gruß Schlumpfine


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

hallo Ihr Leidensgenossen!

bin heute auch auf eine so "charmante" e-mail über freenet von "freitag X", 
alias Ulli53 hereingefallen; auch ich hätte besser sofort auf meine innere
Stimme hören sollen, habe aber auch einige SMS verschickt.

Werde nun sehen, wie ich da rauskomme; das ist wirklich eine Schweinerei,
wie die Leute einem das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen; werde mich auch an die 
Verbraucherzentrale wenden.

Es ist offensichtlich alles erlaubt... ich fass es nicht; am meisten ärgere ich mich
über mich selbst, dass ich auf so etwas hereingefallen bin.

Rotkehlchen


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Bitte an beide "Unregistriert":

Profile bei freenet sperren lassen. Freenet ist da sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo zusammen,

leider komme ich erst diesen Donnerstag dazu zur Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann noch was erreichen kann und berichte euch aber sofort!

Lieben Gruß
Biggi


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bitte an beide "Unregistriert":
> 
> Profile bei freenet sperren lassen. Freenet ist da sehr zuverlässig.



Hallo,

habe bereits an Freenet geschrieben und den Sachverhalt dargestellt. Das Profil
des vermeintlichen "Interessenten" existierte gar nicht mehr, konnte also auch nicht geblockt werden.

So was passiert einem nur einmal...

Rotkehlchen


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,
bei mir war das Profil ebenfalls gleich gelöscht. Ich stelle jetzt mal den Text rein, den ich bekommen habe, damit andere gewarnt sind, falls sie ähnliche Nachrichten bekommen:




> kaltkaltkalt!
> Mach doch mal die Heizung an,damit ich nicht mehr so frieren muss!! ;
> -)
> 
> ...



So sah meine Nachricht aus, Absender suesser_chaot

Ich habe heute morgen gleich bei Mintnet angerufen, zusätzlich hab ich gestern noch auf der Website eine E-Mail hinterlassen. Mintnet hat dort ein direktes Kontaktformular. Die haben mich sofort für alle Werbe-E-Mails ohne Probleme gesperrt. Die letzte SMS kam gestern von flirt-jungle um 0.05 Uhr. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Hoffe, dass mich die eine Sms wirklich nichts gekostet hat und nicht dass das ganze noch ein Nachspiel hat!

Also AUFPASSEN!

Gruß Schlumpfine


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



> Leider bin ich *nicht so häufig online*,weil ich viel unterwegs
> bin.Deshalb bin ich *eigentlich auch als* Sascha32 *bei flirt-jungle(de)*
> angemeldet (*mit Bild* denn dort *bekomm ich die Nachrichten* auch,wenn
> ich gerade mal wieder durch die Weltgeschichte düse.



Das sind die typischen Fake-Aussagen, wo es gaaaanz schrill klingeln sollte.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Ist ja richtig. Das war die erste E-Mail dieser Art und ich werde ganz sicher nie wieder drauf reinfallen. Es kam mir ja alles sowieso spanisch vor, daher ist es ja auch bei einer sms geblieben 

Gruß Schlumpfine


----------



## banshee0601 (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

hallo
 ich habe mich jetz auch im internet kundig gemacht, da ich die selben nachrichten von der nummer 72777 erhalten habe!!  ich bin auf der seite the-reality.ne angemeldet !

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo, meine Nachrichten kamen auch immer vom Verteiler mit der Nummer 72777.

Schlumpfine


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo zusammen
irgendwie bin ich froh,euch gefunden zu haben.Auch ich bin auf Jan reingefallen.Ich hatte ein komisches Gefühl und habe mich mit Antworten zurückgehalten.Trotzdem war jede SMS eine zuviel.Danke für die Tipps hier,ich habe mich sperren lassen,von solchen Männern lassen wir die Finger.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Mir hat Jan47 auch einen netten Text bei freenet geschrieben, mit dem Hinweis das er sein Profil wieder löschen werde. Er sei aber bei flirt-jungle zu finden (mit Bild)!!!
> Die 1,99 pro SMS laut AGB haben mich dann aber doch abgeschreckt mich dort anzumelden. Wenn ich das hier alles von euch so lese bin ich echt froh, dass ich meine Finger davon gelassen habe.......



Hallo, ist ja sehr ineressant, mir hat Jan-47 auch so nett geschrieben, am 17.03.08 um 05,15 Uhr und dann auch dabei geschrieben das er sich bei freenet wieder abmeldet. Habe bei flirt-jungle nachgesehen sein Bild hat mir sehr gefallen, aber mein Bauch hat direkt gesagt, voooorsicht, ist bestimmt, Abzocke.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo, auch ich war so dumm und bin auf Ulli53 (alias freitag x) hereingefallen. Ich kann noch nicht mal jemandem Anderen die Schuld geben. Ich war einfach neugierig. Bis gestern Abend. Ich erhielt vom System eine SMS, das ich bereits 51,74 € an sms-Gebühren zu zahlen habe.
An Ulli53 habe ich geantwortet: Das ist die reinste Abzocke und ich mir weitere geeignete Schritte vorbehalte. Es kam wie erwartet keins SMS mehr. 
Also für die eigene Dummheit muss ich nur Lehrgeld zahlen.




Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo Ihr Leidensgenossen!
> 
> bin heute auch auf eine so "charmante" e-mail über freenet von "freitag X",
> alias Ulli53 hereingefallen; auch ich hätte besser sofort auf meine innere
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Oh, da habe ich aber Glück gehabt. Erhielt während meines Urlaubs die "charmante"E-Mail bei freenet von Ulli53. War auch in der Versuchung zu antworten, aber war mir zu umständlich. Habe mir dann erst die Vertragsbedingungen durchgelesen. Fand das alles recht merkwürdig. Heute hatte ich mich dann entschlossen es zu riskieren, sah dann aber die Seiten über Betrug. Habe mir dies erst durchgelesen und bin heilfroh, das ich so lange gezögert habe. "Keine" Leidensgenossin



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo Ihr Leidensgenossen!
> 
> bin heute auch auf eine so "charmante" e-mail über freenet von "freitag X",
> alias Ulli53 hereingefallen; auch ich hätte besser sofort auf meine innere
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,
wäre ULLI53 (bei Freenet abgemeldet) auch fast auf dem Leim gegangen, aber dank dieser Seiten bin ich jetzt aufgeklärt und weiß, daß es nur Abzocke ist.
Also Augen auf bei allzu schönen Mails, leider.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

hallo Leute,
von so einen "Karl" habe ich auch das gleiche Schreiben erhalten, naja ich dachte mir schon dass das ein Betrug ist, wie unser ganze Gesellschaft.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

hallo...

also ich bin ja auch auf sascha reingefallen... hab bei ffb-location ne nachricht von ihm bekommen, dass ich mich doch bei ihm melden soll,blabla...blöd wie ich bin,schick ich ihm ne sms und dann kam irgendwas "willkommen beim sms-chat"...aber iw...keine ahnung, ich war wahnsinnig müde und hab das erst gar nicht mit ihm in verbindung gebracht. dachte, das ist werbung... und hab ihm noch mal geschrieben...unddann kam unter der nummer 72777 ne antwort zurück... 

Ich muss jetzt wohl für jede gesendete sms 1,99 zahlen,oder? aber sonst nichts? also ich hab iw angst, dass die mir da n abo angehängt haben oder so... 

Hab gleich an mintnet geschrieben,dass die mich sperren sollen und das haben sie wohl getan.sascha meldet sich zumindest nicht mehr. 

Ist damit jetzt alles geklärt? oh gott,ich hoff so,dass ich nur diese 3 blöden sms zahlen muss....


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*SMS-Chat bei quick-flirt-com - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo.

Ich bin auch betrogen worden bei quick-flirt.com von einem gewissen "ice-blau". Haben uns das ganze Wochenende geschrieben. Waren nette Mails, aber wie ich rausgefunden habe alles GELOGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Meinen Account auf der o.g. Seite kann ich gar nicht löschen, obwohl es in den AGBs geschrieben steht und unter der Service-Nr. geht niemand ans Telefon. Werde jetzt Anzeige erstatten und hoffe die HOHE RECHNUNG somit nicht zahlen zu müssen. Ich habe auch sofort aufgehört zu schreiben und werde jetzt mit perversen/zweideutigen Nachrichten bombadiert. Der Witz ist sogar, ich bin zum einen mit meinem Vertragshandy und zum anderen mit meinem O2-Loop Handy angemeldet und um was zu testen habe ich mich insgesamt 2x angemeldet und MIR SELBST eine SMS geschrieben. Ihr glaubt es nicht, ich bekam erst Nachrichten von einer Jenni (so heiße ich nicht) und jetzt wie oben bereits geschrieben andere Nachrichten, die wortwörtlich den selben laut haben wie bei meiner 2. Nummer, obwohl ich nichts mehr schreibe.

Ich könnte mir selbst eine bzw. die ganze Zeit eine Klatschen für die Dummheit darauf reingefallen zu sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LG die Betrogene


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

hallo,kann mir jemand genau sagen,wie man bei  flirt-jungle kündigen kann.bin auch auf jan47 reingefallen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Das ist ja echt ne Nummer, Jan-47 netter Typ auf dem Foto, bin heilfroh das ich nicht auf seine Nachricht für mich bei freenet reingefallen bin, Sauerei, anzeigen müßte man diesen [.....]. Bin echt wütend.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Susu (2 April 2008)

*SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

Also ich hab ja auf Seite 4 als erste geschrieben, das ich auf Jan47 reingefallen bin. Ich hab denen eine Mail geschickt, dass sie sofort mein Profil auf der Flirt-jungle.de Seite löschen sollen, haben sie aber nicht gemacht. Ich hab einfach irgendein Bild von Windows da reingesetzt und alle Daten soweit verändert. Zumindest ist jetzt mein Foto nicht mehr da drin...
Und ruft bei der Bundesnetzagentur an und meldet das dort!!!

Hat jemand schon seine Handyrechnung bezahlt? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Zahlung zu umgehen? Hat wer schon Informationen von der Verbraucherzentrale? Das kann doch auch nicht sein, das Mintnet einfach nur unsere Handynummern sperrt für diese [ edit] , aber die [ edit] zocken mit der 72777 dann eben einfach andere Leute ab? Denen muss doch mal das Handwerk gelegt werden...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

hey... also ich finds auch einfach krass... aber bin ja schon froh,dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die auf sowas reingefallen ist...

Wie ist denn das jetzt? also muss ich wirklich nur die sms zahlen, die ich auch gesendet hab,oder? also nicht die, die ich empfangen hab?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

hallo,liebe mitgeschädigten!!!!
auch mich hat man übers ohr gehauen,gut zu lesen war nur,das ich nicht alleine sooooo blöd war.  hatte sogar zwei "männer" denen mein profil bei freenet angeblich gefiel.
habe von beiden eine email bekommen,den einen sollte ich in der "schmusesube"(sansibar) wiederfinden.....den anderen bei "jungle flirt"(ulli) finden.
würde mich auch sehr intressieren wie das mir den kosten so geht,wenn schon jemand von euch was neues weiß schreibt mir bitte....danke


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Kosten: 1,99 € pro SMS.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,

also ich hatte auf der Seite von flirt-jungle eine E-Mail hinterlassen
( unten bei Kontakt kann man die Dame, (...) anschreiben). Heute also nach 4 Tagen habe ich e-mail bekommen, dass ich meinen Namen und meine Handynummer ihr mitteilen soll, damit sie mein Profil löscht. Nun habe ich aber nur einmal meine Handynummer hinterlassen und mich nicht angemeldet. Hab ihr dieses geschrieben und bin nun gespannt, ob ich dazu noch eine Antwort bekomme. Somit kann ich sagen, dass immerhin eine Reaktion kam, obwohl ich nicht damit gerechnet hatte. Habe bisher meine Handyrechnung noch nicht bekommen, somit weiß ich noch nicht, wie die Gebührenregelung ist. Gebe bescheid, wenn ich sie habe. D1 hat mir diesbezüglich auch nicht weiterhelfen können.

Grüße Schlumpfine


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo

ich bin auch auf Jan reingefallen,habe aber den "Braten" irgendwann gerochen und nicht mehr geantwortet.Auf der Seite von "mintnet" habe ich dann Hilfe gefunden,habe eine Email geschickt,mit der Bitte meine Handy-Nr zu Löschen.Ging Ruck-Zuck...jetzt ist Ruhe.

B.B.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Bin auch auf Jan47 reingefallen habe auch über 100€ verschrieben.Bei mir waren auch immer die Telefonnummern und Adressen angeblich gespert.Als ich ihn fragte ob er sich wieder bei freenet anmelden würde um die Telefonnummern auszutauchen sagte er er hätte kein Internet und sich nur über einem Freund angemeldet.Das machte mich stutzig und fragte ihn warum er mit mir schreiben könne da es ja über flirt-jungel läuft.Nun bekam ich die Antwort es wäre auch über einem Freund.Wegen dieser Antwort schaute ich im Internet nach ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist keine Nummern herrauszugeben.Durch Zufall stieß ich auf diese Seite und laß das mit ''Jan47'' und war entsetzt wie blöd ich war und auf seine nette art reingefallen zu seien.Wer kann mir helfen bei flirt-jungel.de rauszukommen.Er weiß noch nicht das er bei mir aufgeflogen ist da ich vor knapp einer Stunde mit ihm Geschrieben habe.

Bitte helft mir.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Schnattchen


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Schnattchen,
hast Du Dich denn auf flirt-jungle registriert oder hast Du immer nur Deine Handynummer eingegeben?
Gruß Schlumpfine


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Schlumpfine,
Ich habe mich regestriert und meine Nummer weitergegeben.

Schnattchen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,
wenn Du Dich registriert hast, dann kann ich nur vorschlagen, dass Du es wie ich machst. Unten auf der Seite von flirt Jungle steht Kontakt. Schreib an Frau M., dass Du mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigst. Schreib Deinen Nickname und Deine Telefonnummer sowie Deine E-Mail Adresse für eine Bestätigung, dass sie Dich gelöscht hat, mit rein. Und dass Du ab sofort keine Werbe E-Mails mehr haben willst. Es kann sein, dass Du erstmal noch smssen bekommst. Hab auch welche bekommen, nach dem Motto, warum meldest Du Dich nicht mehr, schnief, etc.... bloß nicht mehr antworten und zusätzlich wie bereits auf den anderen Seiten geschrieben bei Mintnet sperren lassen. So müßtest Du aus der Sache wieder rauskommen. Bei mir ist nichts mehr eingetroffen. Ich warte nur noch auf meine Handyrechnung.

Liebe Grüße
Schlumpfine

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

ich soll bei betreff nur Frau M. schreiben richtig?

schnattchen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Kannst auch bei Nachricht sehr geehrte Frau M.,..... schreiben. 

Grüßle
Schlumpfine


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

ich habe das nur gefragt weil andauernd kommt ''fehler auf der Seite''

danke Schlumpfine

schnattchen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo Leute!!!
was habe ich doch für ein glück heute!!! ich habe fast alle texte von euch zu dem thema sms-chat hier gelesen und zwar RECHTZEITIG!!! ohh, was bin ich froh!!!, denn ich bin seit einiger zeit mitglied auf der seite myflirt.de und habe dort eine nachricht von einem mann mit dem nick-namen Ulli53 erhalten. ich hatte mich dort wegen zeitmangel seit längerer zeit nicht mehr eingeloggt und gestern dachte ich -schau' doch mal nach, was dieser typ möchte...- eine sehr nette mail, jedoch ohne foto, denn er sagte auch zum schluß, er würde sich bei myflirt.de wieder abmelden und ich soll ihn bei flirt-jungle.de suchen. er wäre dort auch mit einem foto angemeldet... ich dachte direkt: was soll das? er schreibt und wartet gar nicht auf eine antwort..., obwohl er noch schrieb, ich soll ihn nicht so lange warten lassen. ich habe ihn mit seinem angegebenen Nicjk bei flirt-jungle.de gesucht und gefunden, jedoch ohne dass ich mich als mitglied angemeldet habe. da ich mittlerweile im internet etwas schlauer geworden bin (nach einigen schlechten erfahrungen, besonders auf kontakt- bzw. flirt-seiten), war ich doch etwas skeptisch geworden und habe zunächst alles dort gelesen und den namen flirt.jungle einfach bei google.de angegeben. mal sehen was daraus kommt... und so bin ich heute abend bei euch gelandet. gott sei dank!!! zuvor habe ich noch lange überlegt, ob ich überhaupt meine handy-nr. für sowas angeben soll. ist das nicht schlimm??? zum glück noch hat mir der mann gar nicht so gut gefallen..., aber es gab andere "nette" bei flirt-jungle.de und so überlegte ich die ganze zeit, ob ich eine anmeldung wagen soll. mensch, wie gut, dass ich mich doch nicht blenden ließ... ich finde sowas eine schweinerei und noch mehr, wenn die betreiber solcher seiten noch mit lock-vögel bzw. mit solchen tricks arbeiten. sowas sollte teuer bestraft werden!!! und vielleicht sogar an die zeitung gemeldet werden, damit auch andere davon erfahren und nicht bloss durch zufall wie ich. also, seit immer vorsichtig im internet!!! viele grüße aus düsseldorf und danke für die informativen beiträge-Tierfreundin C.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei quick-flirt-com - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,

habe soeben eine mail bekommen bei "unddu...." von einer gewissen sandra2008, dort schrieb mir eine freundin von ihr namens tina, meinte sie würde demnächst in meiner ecke ziehen u. würde sich freuen wenn ich ihr die gegend zeige, sie hatte mir noch ihren nick-name hinterlassen für q-f.com "HOPE" eine wahrlich sehr schön anzusehende junge frau, achja sie wollt das ihr das direkt antworte....bin ja nicht blöd^^(sorry nicht falsch verstehen liebe 'betrogene'...^^), hab mir die AGB's angeschaut...nen formular an Vulcan ... usw....
Auf jedenfall rate ich euch, so wie ichs auch erstma gemacht habe, die person die euch angeschrieben hat zu antworten u. warten was daraus kommt...ist gibt ja noch andere möglichkeiten sich kennzulernen....

LG u. schönen abend (gehe dann mal richtige leute kennen lernen^^)


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hey Schnattchen,
ach so daher rührte die Frage. Einfach immer wieder probieren, hatte auch mehrere Fehlermeldungen und irgendwann ging es. Wenn nicht probiere es über Fake zu melden, die können es ja trotzdem deuten worum es geht!

VG.
Schlumpfine


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallöle,
hab heute eine E-Mail von flirt-jungle bekommen, dass sie meine Handynummer gelöscht haben und ich keine smssen mehr erhalte. Hat also alles geklappt. Somit auf jeden Fall dorthin schreiben und Daten egal, ob Name und Handynummer oder nur Handynummer, löschen lassen.

Gruß Schlumpfine


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,
ich bin auch so eine Blöde ,die aber nur fast auf "Ulli 53 ,alias cappuccino" rein gefallen wäre. Habe mich erst gestern bei flirt-jungle.de angemeldet, heute nachgesehen, login ging aber nicht und habe es dann aufgegeben. Ich bin dann gerade durch Zufall auf diese Seite gekommen. 
Vielen Dank!!! Da hatte ich wirklich großes Glück. Ich bin internetmäßig noch sehr unerfahren. Muss ich nun noch etwas bedenken?  Abmelden?  Löschen lassen? Ich habe noch keine E-mail und auch keine SMS erhalten oder verschickt.
Was versteht man unter bei " Mintnet " sperren lassen? 
LG Elke


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

http://www.mintnet.de/de/index.php?section=Support


----------



## Kette330 (7 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei freenetsingles wird das Profil sofort gelöscht, wenn man es als "Fake" meldet.



ich bin reingelegt worden möchte sofort gelöcht werden vonn 72777


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

72777 = Mintnet (siehe oben)


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo, Jan 47 ist ja scheinbar der renner. Auch ich dacht och wie süss....! Teurer kerl.
Ich habe eure mails gelesen und war auch auf minnet. Weiss aber nicht was ich da machen muss das alles aufhöhrt. Werde morgen anzeige erstatten. Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht die eizigste. Grausam was menschn machen um an Geld zu kommen.
also heist mich willkommen im Club der Jan geschädigten.
l.g. Trischa Williams


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,
hab nach längerer Zeit mal wieder bei Freenet Singles reingeschaut und hatte unten stehende Nachricht.
Hab dann gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Für teurer SMS hätte ich sowieso kein Geld ausgegeben, aber schockiert bin ich schon.

Mein Mitgefühl an alle Abgezockten!




> Kaltkaltkalt!!
> ..Mach doch mal die Heizung an, damit ich nicht mehr so frieren muss
> 
> 
> ...



Hier werd ich mich wohl wieder abmelden,aber ich warte gespannt auf
ein Lebenszeichen von Dir,bitte lass mich nicht so lange warten
*schnief* 

Alles Liebe, 
Jan 

P.s.:Ich leih Dir auch mal meine dicken Socken wenn Du kalte Füße hast
; -)


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

ach ja, socken gegen kalte füsse hatte ich auch, sniff, und grins etc. Ich habe Ihn bezw. Sie angezeigt, aber glaube nicht das dass was bringt. Wir können ja ein club gründen, Jan- geschädigte, haha. Es ist traurig das menschenn Geld verdienen an das Allein sein von anderen. Ich finden wir müssen kollektief anzeige erstatten. Das hilft vieleicht das diese Tanja aus der Luft geholt wird.
lg an allen Trischa


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab nach längerer Zeit mal wieder bei Freenet Singles reingeschaut und hatte unten stehende Nachricht.
> Hab dann gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
> Für teurer SMS hätte ich sowieso kein Geld ausgegeben, aber schockiert bin ich schon.
> ...




Ja, super genau den selben Text habe ich über freenet bekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Nachricht in NIT erhalten:



> Hallo
> Also erstmal zu meiner Person, bin der Jens 40 Jahre und ganz frisch hergezogen ( Stadtrand quasi) Nunja, so ganz alleine ist es nicht wirklich spannend, würde zu gern wieder was unternehmen mich mit netten Leuten treffen und dachte mir, dann meld ich mich mal bei dir und mache somit den ersten Schritt, denn wer nicht allein sein will, muss was dagegen tun  Ich suche keine Beziehung oder sowas (schliesse aber nicht aus, das es doch funken kann) , wobei ich zwar Single bin, aber in erster Linie, denke ich dran, hier nette Bekannte zu finden und Freundschaften zu knüpfen, vielleicht magst du mir ja etwas behilflich sein, was meine neue Gegend angeht, könnten wir ja mal ausgehen, würd dich dann auch ( wenn du Lust hast und Zeit) zum Essen einladen, je nach dem wie man sich so versteht?!
> Wenn du einen netten Mann nicht allein lassen willst in dieser großen Stadt, meld dich doch einfach über die Seite singleoffice24 punkt com, ich hab dort den Nicknamen Jens, (Foto ist dort auch hinterlegt) da ich nämlich noch diese Nacht in meiner alten Heimat verbringe konnte ich kurzfristig bei einem Freund ins Internet, selbst habe ich noch keinen Anschluss, also ab heute abend bin ich sozusagen komplett offline. Aber wenn du mich kostenlos über die andere Seite kontaktierst, geht die Nachricht direkt auf mein Handy. So bin ich dann also erreichbar. Ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall schon mal ein schönes Wochenende und wer weiss, vielleicht schon bis gleich?
> Lieben Gruß Jens.



Nachdem ich mir die Seite Singleoffice24 angesehen habe, habe ich irgendwie gleich den Braten gerochen, das es dort nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen kann. Zum Glück habe ich keinen Cent verschwendet, obwohl ich auch gedacht habe wirklich süßer Kerl.  Es ist eben nicht alles Gold was glänzt.

Mein Mitgefühl an alle Abgezockten


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo, hatte jetzt irgendeiner von euch mal was erreicht mit anzeigen oder die mit der verbraucherzentrale?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

hatte auch ne mail bei newintown...

aber mal ehrlich, wer auf den scheiß reinfällt ist selber schuld!!




> "Hey die Nadja hier  Ich bin auf der Suche nach netten Bekanntschaften, ich hatte gehofft, das ich hier jemand nettes finde, der mir die Gegend ein bisschen zeigt, bin ja noch neu hier  Für Sport und Ausgehen bin ich zu begeistern,macht doch aber alleine so gar keinen Spass oder?? Da ich aber selbst wegen meines Umzugs kein Internet hab, hatte ich mich dazu entschlossen dir direkt eine Seite zu geben wo du mich finden kannst, singleoffice24 punkt com, dort findest du mich unter dem Nicknamen Sternchen,meld dich doch dort kostenlos bei mir, und wer weiss? Sorry wenn ich hier nicht weiter schreiben kann,aber ist der Pc meiner Freundin und ich soll leider wieder los! Vielleicht lese ich ja schon gleich von dir? Würde mich auf jedenfall freuen!
> Grüßt dich ganz lieb das Sternchen (Nadja)"


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei quick-flirt-com - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich bin auch betrogen worden bei quick-flirt.com von einem gewissen "ice-blau". Haben uns das ganze Wochenende geschrieben. Waren nette Mails, aber wie ich rausgefunden habe alles GELOGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Meinen Account auf der o.g. Seite kann ich gar nicht löschen, obwohl es in den AGBs geschrieben steht und unter der Service-Nr. geht niemand ans Telefon. Werde jetzt Anzeige erstatten und hoffe die HOHE RECHNUNG somit nicht zahlen zu müssen. Ich habe auch sofort aufgehört zu schreiben und werde jetzt mit perversen/zweideutigen Nachrichten bombadiert. Der Witz ist sogar, ich bin zum einen mit meinem Vertragshandy und zum anderen mit meinem O2-Loop Handy angemeldet und um was zu testen habe ich mich insgesamt 2x angemeldet und MIR SELBST eine SMS geschrieben. Ihr glaubt es nicht, ich bekam erst Nachrichten von einer Jenni (so heiße ich nicht) und jetzt wie oben bereits geschrieben andere Nachrichten, die wortwörtlich den selben laut haben wie bei meiner 2. Nummer, obwohl ich nichts mehr schreibe.
> 
> ...



Ist mir mit dem auch passiert.Wurde bei unddu.de von ihm angeschreiben.Hatten uns auch nett geschrieben, bis ich jetzt zu dieser Seite gekommen bin und feststellen muss, den gibts anscheinend gar nicht.Zu schade aber aus Schaden wird man klug


----------



## Susu (19 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

und auf dieser Seite stimmt auch was nicht.

Meine Beiträge, sind wohl gelöscht worden hier, hatte alle Betroffenen aufgefordert Anzeige zu erstatten gegen die Firma, die sich hinter der [...]-Seite verbirgt. Gemeinsam können wir was erreichen!!!

Bin mal gespannt, ob dieser Beitrag wieder gelöscht wird.

Hat jemand was bei der Verbraucherzentrale erreicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo alle Geschädigten,

ich war sowohl bei der VZ als auch bei der Polizei. Erstere hat mir dazu geraten, Anzeige zu erstatten. Den Weg zu den [] hätte ich mir allerdings sparen können, die haben sich auch noch einen gegrinst, als sie hörten, worum es sich handelt. Ganz toll! Eine Anzeige aufzunehmen haben sie abgelehnt, sie meinten, sei ja meine eigene Schuld gewesen und jetzt müsse ich halt mit den Konsequenzen leben. Dass es meine eigene Schuld war, weiß ich auch,  dazu hätte ich nicht zur Polizei gemusst. Es ging mir eben darum, dass denen mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird aber als ich das noch sagte, meinte dann der Polizist, das könne man nicht, es gäbe 1000 von diesen Seiten und das würde zu weit führen.

Ich hab das Thema jetzt für mich abgehakt, hab teuer Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen aber weiß genau, nie mehr wieder passiert mir so etwas!

Lieben Gruß
Biggi


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Anzeige kann man auch direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Ich bitte euch. In den jeweiligen AGB steht eigentlich immer, dass es sich um moderierte Chats handelt auch über die Preise wird man informiert also wo gegen Anzeige erstatten, dass man gedacht hat für 1,99 € Liebe zu bekommen? Wie wäre es damit im realen Leben, jemanden kennenzulernen oder es zu versuchen?

Wer auf sowas reinfällt hat wirklich selbst Schuld, was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein. 1,99 € für eine SMS auszugeben, ob da eine reale Person oder ein "Fake" hinter sitzt, ist einfach mehr als dumm und niemand von euch wurde gezwungen zu schreiben.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Ah, da antwortet so ein ganz Superschlauer! Vielen Dank auch für diesen Beitrag!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Ja danke für den unnützen Beitrag, da scheint sich jemand sehr gut vielleicht zu gut
 mit aus zu kennen.Findet es wahrscheinlich noch gut, dass so viele drauf reinfallen


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch. In den jeweiligen AGB steht eigentlich immer, dass es sich um moderierte Chats handelt auch über die Preise wird man informiert also wo gegen Anzeige erstatten, dass man gedacht hat für 1,99 € Liebe zu bekommen? Wie wäre es damit im realen Leben, jemanden kennenzulernen oder es zu versuchen?
> 
> Wer auf sowas reinfällt hat wirklich selbst Schuld, was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein. 1,99 € für eine SMS auszugeben, ob da eine reale Person oder ein "Fake" hinter sitzt, ist einfach mehr als dumm und niemand von euch wurde gezwungen zu schreiben.



Diese Zeilen sind ein hartes Brot, auch wenn´s stimmt. Ich habe da selber nach gelesen. Trotzdem, liebe Leute, auf dieser Seite lesen viele Intressenten die darauf rein gefallen sind und fordern Gerechtigkeit und natürlich Schutz für andere. Ich selbst vermute hinter diesem Autor einen Mitläufer der o.g. Firma.
Lg b


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

hey! kostet das wirklich nix, wenn man nicht per sms antwortet? ich habe auf die fake sms ein paar mal von der chat-seite flirt jungle geschrieben.natürlich immer eine andere nummer angegeben- von freunden. es kam immer die nachricht-diene erste sms wurde kostenlos verschickt. stimmt das auch wirklich? oder müssen jetzt alle zahlen?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Dich möchte ich nicht zum Freund haben!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hi
und noch einer von euch! Tia was soll ich sagen ich bin auch drauf reingefallen wollte es aber erst nicht war haben ..... hab das spielchen zwar nicht mit jan usw. getrieben  sondern bin auf die seite moonlightflirt gestoßen.....wieder über eine schöne mail von einer chatseite.... maja hieß die gute... den betrag möchte ich jetzt nicht nennen den ich los geworden bin. kann aber aus erfahrung sprechen das definitiv kein treffen statt findet. ständig wird man versetzt, mit so blöden ausreden wie hatte grad ein unfall oder musste für eine andere arbeitskolegin einspringen ect. muss zugeben die dame auf dem foto hat mir sehr gefallen ( ist meistens so bei solchen chats) und sie hat auch sehr lieb geschrieben.... wusste wie gesagt schon nach dem ersten versetzen das es ein fake ist... wollte es nur nicht war haben. wollte auch mal glück haben :-(   habe sie/ihn, weiß im endeffackt auch net genau ob es ein er oder eine sie war die sich hinter dem chat verbirgt, im nachhinein auch damit konfrontiert das ich weiß das das ein fake ist ... sie / er hat es aber immer wieder verneint und sich herausgeredet. 

hab dann ein bischen im netz gesucht.... meistens fangen diese dämlichen chats mit der nr 7.... oder mit 8..... an. und wie soll es anders sein kosten sie 1,99€. war bei mir auch 72777. hatte mir die AGBs zwar durchgelesen aber erst als es zu stät war..

habe jetzt ein Profil auf der seite erstellt und dort reingeschrieben das diese seite ein fake ist... und die sms an betreuer umgeleitet werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, ist ja sehr ineressant, mir hat Jan-47...
> 
> Hi hier ist der Stephan (27), habe eben eine SMS von einer Freundin, welche ich lang nicht mehr gesehen hab, bekommen. Sie meinte von mir (angeblich ICE-BLAU) angeschrieben worden zu sein, nur bei Ihr war´s irgendwie von ´Mammiweb.de´ mit nem Link zu FLIRT.com oder so.
> Auf jeden Fall hat Sie mir dann auf meine eigene Nummer geschrieben,
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



> Heissheissheiss!!
> Erdbeer oder Nougateis?
> 
> ...und jetzt noch einen kühlen Drink bitte *grins* das wärs!
> ...


Leider bin ich auch darauf reingefallen und teuer Lehrgeld bezahlt. Ich werde es Freenet weiter geben. Gott sei Dank habe ich mich da nicht registriert. Die Rechnung werde ich aber nicht bezahlen, sollen die doch Anzeige ersatten. Kann man da nicht mehr machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Kann man nicht eine Sammelklage machen gegen diese Macheschaften. Wer interesse hat bitte an [..] schreiben. Bin auch auf Jan47 reingefallen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Gegen wen willst du klagen? Schreib an Freenet.

Ich Habe freenet über das Kontaktformular angeschrieben und um Abhilfe gebeten.
[/freenetSingles/Fragen zur Technik/Sperrliste] (´Spammer´ gibts nicht) 

Bisher hatte ich die Spammer-Profile gemeldet und die wurden dann innerhalb 24 Stunden von Freenet gelöscht.
Wenn die sich aber jetzt selber abmelden, ist "Profil melden" nicht mehr möglich.

Eine sehr einfache Möglichkeit wäre, wenn sich jemand abmeldet *alle Nachrichten löschen*.
Zusätzlich könnte man für Neuanmeldungen die Zahl der möglichen Nachrichten begrenzen (z.B. 3).

Auch das Ausfiltern / Blockieren dieser Seiten wäre wünschenswert:

dschungelflirt.istmein.(de) 
jungle-friend.istmein.(de)
flirt-jungle.(de)


----------



## Eugenelch (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



> ..Himbeer oder Pfirsicheis?
> 
> ...und jetzt noch einen kühlen Drink bitte *grins* das wärs!
> Wer ich bin und warum ich ausgerechnet Dich anschreibe?Ganz schön neugierig ; )..Also,ich heisse Sascha,bin 32,habe braune wuschelige Haare und braun-grüne Augen.Ich stehe mit beiden Beinen im Leben, bin für jeden Spaß zu haben, bin sehr offen und ehrlich, und meistens ganz ganz lieb! : ) Könnt jetzt noch endlos weiterschreiben aber dann fang ich wahrscheinlich bald an,Dich zu langweilen und ausserdem würd ich viel lieber mehr von Dir erfahren.Dein Profil Zirce sagt sicher längst nicht alles über die sympathische Person dahinter aus,oder liege ich da falsch?Leider schaff ichs nicht,so oft ins Netz zu kommen,weil ich immer viel unterwegs bin.Deshalb ich bin ich eigentlich auch als Sascha32 bei dschungelflirt.istmein. (de) angemeldet (mit Bild) denn dort bekomm ich die Nachrichten auch,wenn ich mal wieder durch die Weltgeschichte düse.Würde mich sehr über eine Nachricht von Dir freuen.Und wer weiß,vielleicht können wir ja auch mal einen Kaffee zusammen trinken gehen.Oder aber erstmal kennenlernen,das wäre schon ein kleiner Wunsch von mir
> ...



Habe heute früh diese Mail bei Thüringen Spin erhalten.
Bin Gott sei Dank nicht drauf reingefallen, dank dieser Seite. Werde es aber trotzdem melden. Das Profil wurde noch nicht wieder abgemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Dann melde am besten, daß es sich um einen "Gewerblichen Spammer" handelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Der Text ist uralt. Sascha32 gibt es schon lange.

Was neu ist: Die "persönliche" Ansprache, der Nickname wird in den Standardtext eingefügt.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Text ist uralt. Sascha32 gibt es schon lange.
> 
> Was neu ist: Die "persönliche" Ansprache, der Nickname wird in den Standardtext eingefügt.


Hey leute, wurde in hro-single angetext von ein Ray und wenn ich mir eure Beiträge durchlese, ist irgendetwas mächtig faul. Ist echt ne sauerei wenn das stimmt was hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das kann sowohl ein User als auch ein "Betreuer" sein.
> Dem Betreuer werden sie das Handwerk bestimmt nicht legen.



nur eine frage wie und wo kann man sich wieder abmelden bekomme als sexsmsn hab mal einem mann geschrieben und komm nicht mehr raus gr.inge d. aus frankfurt *****@*** bitte melden danke


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo, 

ich kann nur alle warnen: Ich war Mitglied bei Friendscout24 und habe dort jemanden kennengelernt. 

Er, "lufthansapilot34", hatte natürlich ein tolles Bild und war sehr nett, lieb und verständnisvoll. Er sagte, er arbeite als Pilot bei der Lufthansa und zuerst schrieben wir über friendscout. Dann hat er mir seine "Firmen-Handy-Nr." gegeben. Ich schrieb ihm eine sms und bekam einen Code auf den ich dann antworten sollte und so wurde ich dann mit 1,99 € pro sms abgezockt. Er meinte, dass seien Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, damit Terroristen denken, sie würden in einem Sms Chat landen, falls sie an die Nummer gelangen. Angeblich Sicherheitsmaßnahmen für alle Piloten der Lufthansa. Alles quatsch wie sich später herausstellte. 

Ich schrieb mit ihm und wir telefonierten auch des öfteren (so kam u.a. das Gefühl auf, dass er es wirklich ernst meinte)! Er meldete sich bei friendscout ab, weil er wie er sagte: die "Richtige" (mich) gefunden hatte. Dann wollte er mich besuchen kommen, woraus nichts wurde. Er iniziierte während der ganzen Zeit in der ich ihn kannte eine eigene Persönlichkeit und einen Unfall, den er angeblich hatte. (Er rief mich sogar ganz entrüstet von der Autobahn aus an!). Es war alles so glaubwürdig! Ich fragte ihn nach einer günstigeren Nummer und er meinte er kaufe sich ein Handy (unerlaubterweise). Dann schrieben wir dort günstiger. Wir wollten uns nochmals treffen, plötzlich brach der Kontakt ab und ich versuchte ihn auf der teure Nummer zu erreichen. Da bekam ich Antwort, aber anscheinend von jemand anderem. Dann wurde mir alles klar.

Ich hätte es nie für möglich gehalten, dass jemand ein Leben iniziieren kann, einen Unfall und so vieles mehr!! Das sind wirklich Profis. Ich hoffe keiner fällt auf sowas herein. Natürlich dachte ich auch, wie blöd die Leute sind, denen sowas passiert - bis heute!!Ich traue niemanden im Internet mehr!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Zu meinem gestrigen Beitrag:
Ich weiss nicht, welcher Anbieter dafür verantwortlich ist. Vielleicht ist es gar nicht singleoffice24. Wurde mir natürlich nicht gesagt. 
Wie kann man das herausfinden??

Es handelt sich um die folgende Nummer: 66366! 
Außerdem sitzt jetzt ein anderer Abzocker hinter dieser Nummer, der mich ständig zuspamt. Ich antworte aber nicht darauf. Aber lästig ist es trotzdem. Derjenige, der mich belogen u. betrogen hat, ist sozusagen von der Bildfläche verschwunden..klar.


Gibt es Menschen, die sich mit dem Vorgehen genauer auskennen? 
Es würde mich interessieren, wie deren Vorgehensweise ist. 
Ich bin so wütend darüber und würde gern irgendwas tun, damit diesen Betrügern das Handwerk gelegt wird. 

LG, Annie


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

24567





unregistriert schrieb:


> leider bin ich auch darauf reingefallen und teuer lehrgeld bezahlt. Ich werde es freenet weiter geben. Gott sei dank habe ich mich da nicht registriert. Die rechnung werde ich aber nicht bezahlen, sollen die doch anzeige ersatten. Kann man da nicht mehr machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



banshee0601 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe mich jetz auch im internet kundig gemacht, da ich die selben nachrichten von der nummer 72777 erhalten habe!!  ich bin auf der seite the-reality.ne angemeldet !
> 
> _URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


Das kenne ich die Nummer 72777 bei moonlightflirt mit einer dame auto kaput die Mutter gestorben ich Finde das gut das man sich hier melden kann !


----------



## Sagrotan (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zu meinem gestrigen Beitrag:
> Ich weiss nicht, welcher Anbieter dafür verantwortlich ist. Vielleicht ist es gar nicht singleoffice24. Wurde mir natürlich nicht gesagt.
> Wie kann man das herausfinden??
> 
> ...


Hallo da sitzt immer der gleiche hinter der Nummer 66366 der verstelt sich nur !


----------



## Siggi-51 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Im Antispam-Forum gibt es einen Aufruf der Kripo Kiel an alle Geschädigten, sich zu melden:Strafverfahren SMS- Betrug - Antispam e.V.

Gruß an alle Opfer  Siggi-51


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

heise online - 12.01.09 - Kripo Kiel sucht Telefon- und SMS-Abzock-Geschädigte


> Obwohl unzählige Kartons mit Unterlagen und Rechner als Beweismaterial mitgenommen wurden, fehlt es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden offenbar an Geschädigten und Zeugen.


Da winkt der Freispruch/Deal mangels Opfer :wall:

betr.:
22040, 22324, 30333, 31333, 40050, 43444, 44660, 44664, 45444, 55444, 55544, 55577, 55599, 72777, 77722, 77744, 77755, 77776


----------



## Volker_ (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Sind Sie auch Opfer der SMS-Chat Abzocke geworden?

Im Auftrag von ProSieben sind wir - eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma aus München (DieAntwort TV - Home) - auf der Suche nach Geschädigten, die über ihren Fall berichten wollen. 

Wenn auch Sie sich durch die dunklen Machenschaften der SMS-Chat Betreiber betrogen fühlen, melden Sie sich bitte unter: arndt[at]dieantwort.tv

Wir bringen Ihren Fall an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## technofreak (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Der Aufruf erfolgt mit Zustimmung  der Betreiber des Forums


----------

